# NFL Sunday Ticket



## averagejo (Sep 8, 2008)

What's this I heard about Direct TV including Sunday Ticket for free for new customers? Any chance they would give us existing customers a good deal also? Has anyone asked them about it?

Assuming there is football this year of course...


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Never hurts to call and ask.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Wonder how low they will go now


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

i got it for $189 last year as a longtime customer. plus i also got sunday ticket to go for free!


----------



## slugo (Oct 18, 2005)

i just called on monday and complained. the one csr took care of some tech details i needed, then transferred me to a different csr in premium programming. after stating my case on how that sucks that i've been buying (auto-renew) sun tick for 10 yrs. it was like pulling teeth, but he finally told me to call when the 1st payment is added on to my account and they would see what discounts i'm eligible for. he said prob $20 per payment and there are now 6 of them, so $120 i guess. 
i am so sick of all sat and cable companies.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Called, said cancel to the auomated attention, told the guy I loved Sunday Ticket but was having a hard time justifying the cost to my wife.

Got Sunday ticket for half (4 payments of $39), $15 off for 24 months, free whole home DVR for 6 months, and free to go.

So I guess they're paying me to watch it this year!


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

Adam1115 said:


> Called, said cancel to the auomated attention, told the guy I loved Sunday Ticket but was having a hard time justifying the cost to my wife.
> 
> Got Sunday ticket for half (4 payments of $39), $15 off for 24 months, free whole home DVR for 6 months, and free to go.
> 
> So I guess they're paying me to watch it this year!


Wow you did a lot better than me. I only got $20/month credit on my account for 6 months and free to go.


----------



## jeremy3721 (Feb 16, 2002)

I signed up for 24 months of DirecTV with free NFL Sunday ticket just before the 2012 NFL season. It's probably just me but I'm having trouble figuring out if the 2013 season was also included. Does anyone know? I went to the website but I can't figure this out and I got tired of waiting on hold after 10 mins so figured I'd just ask here.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

jeremy3721 said:


> I signed up for 24 months of DirecTV with free NFL Sunday ticket just before the 2012 NFL season. It's probably just me but I'm having trouble figuring out if the 2013 season was also included. Does anyone know? I went to the website but I can't figure this out and I got tired of waiting on hold after 10 mins so figured I'd just ask here.


Short answer - No.


----------



## jeremy3721 (Feb 16, 2002)

Yeah, I finally reached support. I'm set to be charged $37.95 for 6 months for this season.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

jeremy3721 said:


> Yeah, I finally reached support. I'm set to be charged $37.95 for 6 months for this season.


if you can hang in there until the end of the first two years, pay your bill on time, and don't ask for any other discounts or goodies between now and then, you might be eligible for a discount next year. if not, threaten to cut it off (and intend to follow through), and they'll make you a deal for certain.


----------

